# A Scientist Claims Covid was Genetically engineered and Leaked



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2022)

_A scientist who worked closely with a US-funded Wuhan lab has claimed that Covid was genetically engineered and leaked from the Chinese facility.

Dr Andrew Huff, the former vice president of EcoHealth Alliance, called the pandemic the 'one of the greatest cover-ups in history' and the 'biggest US intelligence failure since 9/11.'

In his expert opinion, whistleblower Huff believes that grant funding provided by Anthony Fauci by way of the National Institutes of Health (NIH) to EcoHealth Alliance, was linked to the 'creation of SARS-CoV-2.'

He claims NIH '[funded] gain-of-function work and the US intelligence community was aware of and appeared to have been involved' with this work.

Gain-of-function work is been widely believed to have created SARS-CoV-2, Huff stressing that it was key in creating the aggressive and contagious disease.

The pandemic swept across the globe and has so far claimed the lives of 6.64 million people after first being reported as a cluster of cases of pneumonia in Wuhan, China in late 2019.

The Wuhan Institute of Virology, a high security lab specializing in coronaviruses, has been cast into the spotlight over the past two years, many questioning whether it could be the source of the highly contagious disease.

Both China and the lab have vehemently denied allegations, but evidence of a lab leak have been gaining traction as scientists, researchers and governments hunt for answers.

n explosive allegations made in his new book, The Truth About Wuhan, Huff claims that the pandemic was the result of the US government funding of dangerous genetic engineering of coronaviruses in China.

 Huff said that 'the US government is to blame for the transfer of dangerous biotechnology to the Chinese.'

He points to China's gain-of-function experiments, which he believes were carried out within relaxed biosecurity environments, led to a lab leak at the US-funded Wuhan Institute of Virology.
'EcoHealth Alliance and foreign laboratories did not have the adequate control measures in place for ensuring proper biosafety, biosecurity, and risk management, ultimately resulting in the lab leak at the Wuhan Institute of Virology,' he said.

The army veteran, from Michigan, said the organization taught the Wuhan lab the 'best existing methods to engineer bat coronaviruses to attack other species' for many years.

'China knew from day one that this was a genetically engineered agent,' he said.

'I was terrified by what I saw. We were just handing them bioweapon technology.'

In his book, the infectious diseases expert claims 'greedy scientists killed millions of people globally,' and goes as far as to claim the US government covered it all up.

Huff said that it shouldn't be a surprise that China lied about the outbreak and then went to 'extraordinary lengths to make it appear as if the disease emerged naturally.'

'The shocking part of all of this is how the United States government lied to all of us,' he said.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...aims-Covid-genetically-engineered-leaked.html
_


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

It doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Muskrat (Dec 3, 2022)

One man’s opinion


----------



## Nathan (Dec 3, 2022)

> A Scientist Claims Covid was Genetically engineered and Leaked



Such claims will no doubt endure until the end of time.
For over 40 years since the first known outbreak of HIV there have claims that it was man-made and deliberately unleashed.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Dec 3, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Such claims will no doubt endure until the end of time.
> For over 40 years since the first known outbreak of HIV there have claims that it was man-made and deliberately unleashed.


The same thing was going around in the 40's & 50's concerning polio research/testing & it's link to HIV.


----------



## SeniorBen (Dec 3, 2022)

Here's proof that the moon landing back in '69 was staged!


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 3, 2022)

This will come as no surprise to most of us. I don't know about anyone else, but when I had it the pains seemed to affect the nerves. I know that shingles attacks the nerves but it is still unusual.
So many illnesses originate in the East, including the current bird flu. Intriguing in itself.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 4, 2022)

This 10-minute video tells us why some scientists say Covid 19 was not created in a lab.






Problem with this video's argument is that scientists who believe it _did_ come from a lab are _not_ saying it was created from scratch, which is what the video says. Scientists agree it was a bat virus, but some are saying the bat virus was intentionally genetically engineered to become extremely virulent to humans. And many suspect it was done in the Wuhan lab based on the first known cases and spread.

There's a part where it says there's nothing surprising about the genetic sequence of the SARS-Co v2 virus and its number of nucleotides, but I remember reading and hearing everywhere (on both "sides") that the genetic sequence demonstrated a morph, and the number of nucleotides was highly unusual. That's why they called it New/Neo and that's why it was extremely virulent.

Anyway, the video is an example of how wording can spawn misinformation on both sides of the argument...and incite more arguments.

No scientist claims it was leaked intentionally. There's no evidence of that. Scientists who believe it was leaked believe that was probably accidental. I believe it was engineered and then unknowingly carried home in a lab worker's lungs.


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2022)

It was a bioweapon. Still is. The most important thing,to my mind is how this knowledge is handled. People need to see those responsible held accountable.


----------



## Muskrat (Dec 4, 2022)

Covid is a danger not because it is so very lethal….but because it isn’t. With approximately 20 percent of exposures resulting in no antibody response at all this would make a piss poor bio weapon. Then there have been multiple large studies  that show the rate of asymptomatic disease to be about 35-40 percent. This means those folks never show symptoms. That is what makes it dangerous. That it can spread without detection.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 4, 2022)

I'm skeptical, however due to the lack of openness this is ripe ground for conspiracy theories...  And who knows, maybe it happened...


----------



## Right Now (Dec 4, 2022)

And so another conspiracy theory, and it goes on and on.....
The same folks that continue to spread outlandish non truths based on air and theories based on nothing scientific, only their own stir pots, will continue to throw out whatever sticks, as always someone chomps on to and spreads that useless theory.

The best scientists from all over the world are working day and night on diseases, and yet some will disgrace themselves, not the scientists, by inviting gossip.  These individuals thrive on discord, and will continue to do so.  I refuse to give them any space in my head at all.


----------



## 911 (Dec 4, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Such claims will no doubt endure until the end of time.
> For over 40 years since the first known outbreak of HIV there have claims that it was man-made and deliberately unleashed.


 I have read different stories from 3 Virologists that were in China at the time. It’s like interviewing a group of thugs that murdered someone. They point the finger at each other’s story. No one did it. It’s what we used to call “Sometimes shit just happens.”


----------



## sch404 (Dec 4, 2022)

Another MAGA conspiracy theory to brighten our day. You UK folks LOST the Revolutionary War for the same reason TRUMPF LOST the 2020 presidential election, hubris, arrogance and stupidity..


----------



## win231 (Dec 4, 2022)

^^^^ Ain't we gettin' political.........


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 4, 2022)

Of course it was. What annoys me is how hard the government is working to point the finger elsewhere. These are not the droids you’re looking for. Move along.


----------



## win231 (Dec 4, 2022)

Right Now said:


> And so another conspiracy theory, and it goes on and on.....
> The same folks that continue to spread outlandish non truths based on air and theories based on nothing scientific, only their own stir pots, will continue to throw out whatever sticks, as always someone chomps on to and spreads that useless theory.
> 
> The best scientists from all over the world are working day and night on diseases, and yet some will disgrace themselves, not the scientists, by inviting gossip.  These individuals thrive on discord, and will continue to do so.  I refuse to give them any space in my head at all.


But you just did.


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2022)

Muskrat said:


> Covid is a danger not because it is so very lethal….but because it isn’t. With approximately 20 percent of exposures resulting in no antibody response at all this would make a piss poor bio weapon. Then there have been multiple large studies that show the rate of asymptomatic disease to be about 35-40 percent. This means those folks never show symptoms. That is what makes it dangerous. That it can spread without detection.


What? This doesn't even make sense. Doesn't asymptomatic mean your immune system is functioning perfectly by protecting YOU from disease?


----------



## helenbacque (Dec 4, 2022)

Possible?  Sure.   Scientists experiment, it's what they do and it's how new things are discovered.  And when something goes wrong, no one  wants to say "Oops."  

Here's a thought.  One of the few provable facts about the virus is that it is airborne.   Glaciers are melting now that expose elements that have been buried for thousands of years.  Who knows what's under there?


----------



## Muskrat (Dec 4, 2022)

Yes, asymptomatic means your bodys immune system responded…and you either had mild or no symptoms. But you can spread the disease.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 4, 2022)

Since this disease appears to have originated in China, we will probably Never know its true origin.  All we can do is follow the recommendations, and remain cautious.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 4, 2022)

It's not the first time this theory has surfaced and it won't be the last, I'm sure.  If what he claims is true, it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Leann (Dec 4, 2022)

chic said:


> It was a bioweapon. Still is. The most important thing,to my mind is how this knowledge is handled. People need to see those responsible held accountable.


Bullets and bombs will never match the destruction that can be caused by bioweapons.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 4, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> If what he claims is true, it wouldn't surprise me at all.


It would me, I know just a little (not much) about this kind of thing and I do not think it possible for anyone to develop something like Covid, not with the technology we have today.

For a while in my career I did some work looking at biological agents and cleaning them up, not making them.  Spent about 10 days in Russia touring some of their biological weapons labs, back when Russia was much more open.  

What impressed me most was that even after spending many billions of dollars neither the Russians nor the US succeeded in developing anything capable of being self sustaining and spreading like Covid.  We both had powerful biological agents, variants of naturally existing ones, but could not very effectively weaponize them.  I am quite skeptical the Chinese did or could.

The anthrax thing is a good example, it managed to get a few people who inhaled high doses, but did not spread.  That's about what we can do.

In nature viruses mutate million or billions of times in relatively short order.  Only a very few of these mutations result in more virulent strains.  We just can't replicate that process on the natural scale in labs, not yet anyway, and probably not in the near future.


chic said:


> The most important thing, to my mind is how this knowledge is handled.


It was handled very badly, unfortunately that is what makes the conspiracy theories more believable... 

_*It’s Easier To Fool People Than To Convince Them That They’ve Been Fooled*_
   probably not from Mark Twain
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brandolini's_law


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 5, 2022)

*“The scientific method is based on tampering with what would be happening if we were doing nothing to it.”     *

- R.D. Laing, The Facts of Life


----------



## perChance (Dec 5, 2022)

win231 said:


> ^^^^ Ain't we gettin' political.........


No - just intolerant of anyone who doesn't agree with them.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 6, 2022)

perChance said:


> No - just intolerant of anyone who doesn't agree with them.


I am always tolerant of those who disagree with me.  No matter how stupid or foolish they are for doing so...


----------



## ArnoldC (Dec 6, 2022)

Convinced it was human engineered.  Early on as soon as images began to come available.  Caltrop's do not naturally exist in nature at such a destructive level. 

Wikipedia link attached for your review and consideration:

Caltrop


----------



## perChance (Dec 6, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I am always tolerant of those who disagree with me.  No matter how stupid or foolish they are for doing so...


I don't consider calling someone stupid and foolish as particularly tolerant - but I support free speech and therefore think you have the right to say it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 6, 2022)

perChance said:


> I don't consider calling someone stupid and foolish as particularly tolerant


I was joking...


----------



## perChance (Dec 6, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I was joking...


Mea culpa  .


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 6, 2022)

perChance said:


> Mea culpa


Never a problem!  Guess I was a bit too subtle...


----------



## roadrunner (Jan 4, 2023)

Muskrat said:


> One man’s opinion


Just  think:  so every expert chemist, biologist,virologist,immunological and pharma labs around the globe with  all their ivy league credentials can't find a cure for covid? After 3 years? Really?!


----------



## Supernatural (Jan 4, 2023)

My first case of conspiracy and cover-up experiences was JFK!

I know that the Asian people in general love eating things that most of us would become physically sick but I've never believed that someone anywhere in the world would eat any kinds of bats... Seriously?

More than likely they would use it in a mixture of the herbal kind which the traditional Chinese medicine includes...

So, all throughout the Covid Pandemic, I tried to get friends, family and all to view the history of the 1918-1920 Flu Pandemic. So that people would know what to expect and how to prevent the spread. Not enough viewed said video.

Some of us will always have an immunity to whatever's out there. Point taken my parents were born before and during the Flu Pandemic. Flu overall isn't something as kids that we've suffered much.

So far, no Covid, touch wood! Hygiene was a big thing growing up. Various family members were involved in the medical field. Therefore, I followed a very strict regime of cleaning, disinfection and the likes.

If at the end of the day, it's another conspiracy, I'm not surprised!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 4, 2023)

roadrunner said:


> Just think: so every expert chemist, biologist,virologist,immunological and pharma labs around the globe with all their ivy league credentials can't find a cure for covid? After 3 years? Really?!


No surprise, we have not been able to come up with cures for many viruses.  Like HIV, flu, or the common cold.  We can treat symptoms, and have many effective vaccines, but not cures.


----------



## Victoria (Jan 6, 2023)

COVID is definitely man made. Who did it and why is up for debate, but not the fact that it's man made. That's why even though I'm healthy I chose to vaccinate. Anything man made does not follow the rules of nature. A healthy immune system knows how to fight natural viruses. Man made viruses  break the rules of nature and who knows how it will affect the immune  system's defenses. Plus since it's man made, who knows what COVID does in the body once you do get over it. It may lay dormant and pop up later like shingles from chicken pox. It weakens the body in some kind of way, which is why I now get Flu shots also, in case I unknowingly had COVID. I didn't used to get Flu shots before COVID. COVID is a game changer. I think dormant COVID is what's behind SADS. This is why they should not fool around with things like that. Once it gets out, it's out there.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 6, 2023)

Victoria said:


> Plus since it's man made, who knows what COVID does in the body once you do get over it. It may lay dormant and pop up later like shingles from chicken pox.


OTOH...since the vaccines were rushed it's still uncertain as to their long term, (or even near term), implications.


----------



## Right Now (Jan 6, 2023)

roadrunner said:


> Just  think:  so every expert chemist, biologist,virologist,immunological and pharma labs around the globe with  all their ivy league credentials can't find a cure for covid? After 3 years? Really?!


Oh, come on!
All of our experts around the world have yet to come up with a cure for HIV, measles, mumps, chicken pox, Ebola, leprosy, scarlet fever, polio, black plague....should I continue?
Yes, we have vaccines for these, but we have yet to eradicate ANY of them.  Some of these diseases have been around 500 years or more.  
So you can push these theories about COVID around, second guess, opinionate and have fun for years, but you are no closer to eradicating these outbreaks than all of the experts you are making fun of.
Think about it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 6, 2023)

Victoria said:


> A healthy immune system knows how to fight natural viruses.


Not all, not rabies, HIV, the 1918 flu, polio, or small pox for example.


----------



## Myrtle (Jan 6, 2023)

Very interesting.


----------

